# Uncharted 4



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

Uncharted 4 first gameplay footage shown at playstation experience 2014

Here is 16 minutes of Uncharted 4: A Thief?s End debut gameplay | VG247


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2014)

this game is amazing and sadly not for pc


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok 
alright
I have decided to get this game. take my money already


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

well it was decided before they even start to make the game.. i am buying been waiting for this and new Gran turismo


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

This is the top item on my must buy list.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U-l6UjVLmhU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]feGSoV98XXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2015)

love these gameplay videos


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

someone in another thread was comparing this to Fallout gameplay


----------

